# Reflection of 1st class of Aiki-Jujutsu



## kitkatninja (Jul 24, 2017)

Well, (carrying on from a previous thread) a friend and I went for our first class of Aiki-Jujutsu.  It was interesting, the class itself wasn't big - there was 5 regulars (this included the instructor), 3 weren't able to attend - so a good size.  After introductions, a brief history (most either went over my head or by the time the class finished, I had already forgotten), we warmed up and watched as each movement was demonstrated several times before we got a chance to perform them ourselves.

It was a strange sensation, manipulation of joints from both doing the techniques as well as receiving them...  Don't get me wrong, we do a little bit of them in Karate/Tang Soo Do as part of kata/forms/hyeong but a full lesson of them (and by the end, my joints were literally bruised)...  But then again, how much difference is it really compared to finishing a karate/tang soo do class where your forearms/legs are bruised from kicking, punching, blocking etc???

Anyway, did a few locks/throws from the standing position and a few from the seiza position.  It was really interesting, and I'm glad that I did it...  Going to continue for a few weeks before I make my mind up.


----------



## ShortBridge (Jul 24, 2017)

This was the first style that I loved. I didn't stick with it for a variety of reasons, not the least of which was a move across the country, but I think it's a deep well and regretnot having gone farther in it.

Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## marques (Jul 24, 2017)

Is it similar to Aikido? Different?


----------



## kitkatninja (Jul 24, 2017)

marques said:


> Is it similar to Aikido? Different?



From what I can tell both modern Japanese jujutsu and aikido come from Daitō-ryū Aiki-jūjutsu.  How similar they are to those arts, I don't know as I have not done modern JJJ or Aikido...


----------



## ShortBridge (Jul 24, 2017)

The founder of aikido was a Daito-Ryu student. But, they are significantly different.


----------



## Steve (Jul 24, 2017)

Diato ryu was invented by Carlos Gracie, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## ShortBridge (Jul 25, 2017)

Steve said:


> Diato ryu was invented by Carlos Gracie, if I'm not mistaken.



Humor?

Hopefully.


----------



## MI_martialist (Jul 25, 2017)

ow is Japanese Jujutsu modern?  That confuses me.  Aikijujutsu is a more modern school than classical Jujutsu is.  Ueshiba was also a student of the Yagyu schools, which heavily influenced his earlier instruction.


----------



## kitkatninja (Jul 25, 2017)

Steve said:


> Diato ryu was invented by Carlos Gracie, if I'm not mistaken.



Are you sure you're not thinking of BJJ?


----------



## Chris Parker (Jul 25, 2017)

kitkatninja said:


> From what I can tell both modern Japanese jujutsu and aikido come from Daitō-ryū Aiki-jūjutsu.  How similar they are to those arts, I don't know as I have not done modern JJJ or Aikido...



Nope.



ShortBridge said:


> The founder of aikido was a Daito-Ryu student. But, they are significantly different.



Yep.

Of course, it will depend greatly on which "modern Japanese jujutsu" you're talking about... one of the most prevalent systems that would be an accurate description of would be Hakko Ryu, a branch from Daito Ryu founded in the 50's...


----------



## Chris Parker (Jul 25, 2017)

MI_martialist said:


> How is Japanese Jujutsu modern?  That confuses me.



Well.... when a Japanese Jujutsu system is founded in modern times, then it's a "modern Japanese Jujutsu" system... such as Hakko Ryu.... Moto-ha Yoshin Ryu.... Hiko Ryu.... Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu (which is very much a modern system, when it comes down to it)... Aikido... Yoseikan.... Kodokan Judo.... 



MI_martialist said:


> Aikijujutsu is a more modern school than classical Jujutsu is.



That will depend on the school you're talking about, and whether you believe the claims of Daito Ryu.... but, in many senses, Daito Ryu is very much a classical jujutsu system.



MI_martialist said:


> Ueshiba was also a student of the Yagyu schools, which heavily influenced his earlier instruction.



He is believed to have been awarded Menkyo in Yagyu Shingan Ryu (Edo line) from Nakai Masakatsu in 1908, prior to training with Takeda, however it is from Daito Ryu that the bulk of Aikido's principles and methodologies are drawn, with little from Shingan Ryu being present.


----------



## Jenna (Jul 25, 2017)

Steve said:


> Diato ryu was invented by Carlos Gracie, if I'm not mistaken.


.. and that, as they say, is the great Circle of Life


----------



## MI_martialist (Jul 25, 2017)

I am not of the ilk that would call a modern system / school / method jutsu anything...



Chris Parker said:


> Well.... when a Japanese Jujutsu system is founded in modern times, then it's a "modern Japanese Jujutsu" system... such as Hakko Ryu.... Moto-ha Yoshin Ryu.... Hiko Ryu.... Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu (which is very much a modern system, when it comes down to it)... Aikido... Yoseikan.... Kodokan Judo....
> 
> Aikijujutsu as it is is not koryu...
> 
> ...


----------



## Sojobo (Jul 25, 2017)

MI_martialist said:


> ow is Japanese Jujutsu modern?  That confuses me.  Aikijujutsu is a more modern school than classical Jujutsu is.



As pgmith mentioned in the OP's previous thread, aiki-jūjutsu isn't a 'school as such, but rather a description of a method.

Said method is not exclusive to Daitō-ryū and is employed (to varying degrees) in many jūjutsu traditions - classical and modern.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 15, 2017)

@kitkatninja  Are you still doing the Aki Jujutsu?  How have you liked it so far?  You are right in another post to have said you should find joint locks and throws in the kata you have previously studied.  I think often its use had been lost to that art and it is just called art now. 

I once had a 4th Dan TKD student, who would from time to time stop and get a funny look on his face when I showed him a technique.  He would tell me his TKD had a move so similar to that they had to be related.  But that he had been told it was the art part of the martial art, not associated with any defense or attack.


----------



## kitkatninja (Aug 19, 2017)

@oftheherd1 Yeah, still doing it...  Still loving it, even if it is painful, haha


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 19, 2017)

kitkatninja said:


> @oftheherd1 Yeah, still doing it...  Still loving it, even if it is painful, haha



Yes, Thanks for the memories.  How well I remember.


----------



## Juany118 (Oct 28, 2017)

ShortBridge said:


> The founder of aikido was a Daito-Ryu student. But, they are significantly different.



What he taught near the end of his life yes.  His earlist students though founded Aikido schools that are far closer to the Jujutsu roots... Such as...


----------



## Anarax (Oct 30, 2017)

kitkatninja said:


> Well, (carrying on from a previous thread) a friend and I went for our first class of Aiki-Jujutsu.  It was interesting, the class itself wasn't big - there was 5 regulars (this included the instructor), 3 weren't able to attend - so a good size.  After introductions, a brief history (most either went over my head or by the time the class finished, I had already forgotten), we warmed up and watched as each movement was demonstrated several times before we got a chance to perform them ourselves.
> 
> It was a strange sensation, manipulation of joints from both doing the techniques as well as receiving them...  Don't get me wrong, we do a little bit of them in Karate/Tang Soo Do as part of kata/forms/hyeong but a full lesson of them (and by the end, my joints were literally bruised)...  But then again, how much difference is it really compared to finishing a karate/tang soo do class where your forearms/legs are bruised from kicking, punching, blocking etc???
> 
> Anyway, did a few locks/throws from the standing position and a few from the seiza position.  It was really interesting, and I'm glad that I did it...  Going to continue for a few weeks before I make my mind up.



We have an Aiki-jujitsu instructor that comes to Kali, he's shown us a lot if Aiki techniques. It's an amazing style and it has such a seamless flow to it.


----------



## vince1 (Nov 9, 2017)

kitkatninja said:


> @oftheherd1 Yeah, still doing it...  Still loving it, even if it is painful, haha


It shouldn't be painful...


----------



## Juany118 (Nov 10, 2017)

vince1 said:


> It shouldn't be painful...


Depends on the style.  I did more than my share of tapping out in Yoshinkan Aikido


----------



## vince1 (Nov 14, 2017)

Juany118 said:


> Depends on the style.  I did more than my share of tapping out in Yoshinkan Aikido



I am currently learning Aiki Jiu Jitsu and yes it does hurt. My Master and training partner only applies 2% to 5% pressure when teaching the technique due to possible injury. If every class was painful he wouldn't have any students.


----------

